# Baby Emins are now 5 weeks old



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Full story is here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/517483-emins-pouched-rat-story.html


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Meant to put this in the Exotic mammals photos section, please could a mod move it for me :notworthy:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cute!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwww :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is their dad Justus:


















And mum Lakota:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

You must be so proud and happy.. congratulations on the sucessful breeding :no1:

The babies are absoutely beautiful.. I assume you will be keeping them :whistling2:

Well done Lakota and Justus :2thumb:

More pics are needed :whistling2::flrt:<3


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

The babies are only here for one more week, and then they will go back with Caroline to be paired up with her male and female when they are old enough. We will miss them here, but we are keeping Lakota with Justus and hopefully will have more babies in the future.

They are both fantastic personalities, and run out of their bed whenever we go near the cage. Kito jumps straight onto my hand to be lifted out, they both love to cuddle : victory: Kapuki is more bonded to Kaz.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

aww so cute

i love your bookmark in the first pic of Justus


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww! They are beautiful! I love their ears!! Lakota is pwetty... :flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Justus looks like a funny chap


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Nix said:


> Justus looks like a funny chap


Awww he is my baby, not his fault he looks a bit like Shrek's donkey :lol2:

He is very handsome when you meet him :flrt:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Ratatouille said:


> Awww he is my baby, not his fault he looks a bit like Shrek's donkey :lol2:
> 
> He is very handsome when you meet him :flrt:


LMAO.. Shreks Donkey... lmao.. how dare you.. the poor little boy.. how dare you call him a Donkey !!!


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Sarah, it was not me who came up with that comparison, it was someone who saw his photo on Ratville, she even posted a pic of Shrek's donkey to compare him with :lol2::gasp:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Justus and Lakota

















Kito and Kapuki

















Kito


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

They will be leaving us tomorrow


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Ratatouille said:


> They will be leaving us tomorrow


That's so sad, but then it's also great, as you have bred and raised such rare beauties! :notworthy::no1::2thumb:: victory:

You also know that they are going to good homes, where you will be able to follow their progress, so thta's good too!

Well done!!


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww.. that's the hardest part! I know it's for the good of the species to make sure they're paired up but I'd be heartbroken letting them go. You've done such a terrific job with these. Well done! :2thumb:


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

awwwww how cute :no1:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone, and I am sure that Pouchie will keep us all updated on them :2thumb:

Lakota is now back with Justus, and if she has any more, he will be staying in to help her raise them; unless she has other ideas. I just hope that these babies can now be paired up and carry on making more beautiful Emins :no1:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

They are beautiful! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I just wanted to come on and say a massive heartfelt thankyou to Ratatouille for taking care of not only my girls but these two precious pups for the past couple of months.

Kito & Kapuki are with me now. It is quite emotional actually because it has been such an incredibly long wait for anything to happen. They have been a very long time coming!! 

Lakota will stay with Justus and Samori has returned home to be with her old partner, Tai. Once the pups are mature they will then hopefully breed with Tai & Samori in order to make three foundation pairs. 

There is a long way to go but we will do all we can to build a captive population back up.


I also want to say something very important . I almost didn't entrust my girls to Marie, it took a while for us to agree to do this, basically due to all the discord that is rife in Pouched Rat circles. I have wanted to stay the hell out of all the politics and bother - BUT this story so far has proven that we can achieve much more together than we can alone. :no1:

I saw how incredibly hard it was for Marie to hand over these pups but she did it because it was the way forward for the Emins. I think she deserves a big pat on the back. I am sure I will make a point of visiting when I can so Marie can see pups and I can see Lakota.

Here's to lots more Emins success :2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you Caz, our work has only just begun, these animals are so precious that we have to do whatever we can for them :flrt:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Ratatouille said:


> Thank you Caz, our work has only just begun, these animals are so precious that we have to do whatever we can for them :flrt:


Well done you two... I ummm :blush: just cried.. and it is so not like me to burst into tears when reading posts.. but for some reason I felt so emotional!! 

I cant imagine how hard it would be to hand over the pups.. but look at what have you have achieved... you both deserve a huge pat on your back... and remember - this is only the start... 

Well done... amazing work... keep it up. :2thumb:

If ever I can be of any help, please do not hesitate to get in touch.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Surprisingly I have not shed any tears yet even though I really miss them, it will come when I least expect it, just hope it is not in the middle of Asda :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2::lol2:

You would soon be crying if Samori had delivered and Lakota had her next ones then you suddenly had about a dozen Emins pups whizzing around swinging off the lights and wanting their porridge for breakfast LOL

How is Lakota looking? Samori looks quite big.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Lakota is slim, but did not put that much weight on last time, she just showed by having saddle bags. It would be about 7th - 10th July if she caught again, but am hoping she has a rest now before any more, although she does love her babies.

Not sure when Samori would be due if she is pregnant, as they performed quite a few times :lol2:


----------

